# ISO Flan recipe



## marygio (Jan 27, 2007)

I would like to try to make flan with a caramel sauce.  Looking for a recipe that's yummy and creamy.
Any help appreciated


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 30, 2007)

I get a lot of request from friends for this, it's easy and very good.

*Ingredients:
*4 eggs
4 egg yolks
3/4 c. sugar
14 oz. can sweetened condensed milk
2 c. whole milk
2 T. vanilla extract
additional 1/2 c. sugar

*Directions:
*325 degree oven
Cook 1/2 c. sugar over medium flame until dissolved and light brown. QUICKLY pour into 9" round pan & swirl to coat bottom (don't worry if it doesn't cover all of it-it will melt & spread as it cooks) BE CAREFUL not to drip any hot sugar on you!
Beat eggs & yolks together.add 3/4 c. sugar beat another minute or so
and milks and vanilla beat until frothy
Pour over caramel
Place in a dish with water halfway up outside of pan
Bake 1-1 1/2 hours until knife in center comes out clean
Cool, refrigerate at least 4 hours
To serve, run a knife along edge & invert onto a large plate


----------

